# 2.5 Gallon ADF Tank



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey, just wanted to share my nano Walstad bedroom tank. It is a 2.5 gallon aqueon bowfront with MGOC soil covered by petco gravel.Plants are water wisteria, duckweed, water lettuce, and golden pothos. There are three female african dwarf frogs in there. The tank is about 6 months old and has been easy to upkeep.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

From my reading on adf you really should give them a more spacious 10g not a tiny 2.5


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice little tank, Love the frogs! Are those frog eggs on the corner in the 3rd and 4th pic?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you thought about adding some aquarium to your plants?


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't think most sites say that 3 african dwarf frogs need 10 gallons, but I agree that the 2.5 was very small. I actually moved them to a 5.5 gallon recently.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you even see the frogs with that setup  ??


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

Waters said:


> Can you even see the frogs with that setup  ??


Ha actually there were a couple times I thought I had lost one to due an overly hopeful jump and had to wait awhile to find her again

Bump:

Bump:


----------

